# Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

At least 8 bank robbers hit the Norwegian Post's offices in Oslo last night, and escaped in one or two Audis after a shooting episode between them and the police. Two postal employees were held as hostages, but left behind when robbers fled the scene. The Audis were of course fitted with false number plates, probably stolen off other cars.
Security cam pics
















Remains of an Audi A8, probably set on fire by the same criminals. The Police has not been able to identify the A8


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*








It melted!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (duandcc)*

Of course, it's aluminium!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Of course, it's aluminium!

So that ASF does have a weak sopt, aye?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*

See what the movie ronin has done


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_







It melted!









I am amazed too


----------



## AudiNick (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (tonydule)*

whatta waste! by karma re-alignment the criminals will be set on fire by an A8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (tonydule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tonydule* »_
I am amazed too









as am I MORE amazed that the two things that "survived" (albeit survived is a relative term....) 
the Wheels and the majority of the block look like they're still in tact.... proves that audi built a great motor for the V8








wouldn't it be funny if they could retrieve the serial off of the block and trace our masked friends


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (A2DubNut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2DubNut* »_wouldn't it be funny if they could retrieve the serial off of the block and trace our masked friends









The investegators will probably be able to find the serial number on the engine, but I doubt they will find the masked idiots, only the sad ex-owner of the A8.
Btw, the A6 in the second pic hasnt been found yet.


_Modified by PerL at 11:54 PM 10-28-2003_


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (AudiNick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiNick* »_whatta waste! by karma re-alignment the criminals will be set on fire by an A8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WOW..... that is the funniest thing I have heard ALL day!!!!















do they know how much $$$ they escaped with?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (NW4KQ driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NW4KQ driver* »_do they know how much $$$ they escaped with?

According to the news, they only got away with a "modest amount of money". The Police will not say how much, but it was said that a money transport that was supposed to have unloaded when the robbery happened was delayed, and made the robbery go not as planned. My personal estimate is that they got away with maybe $2-300.000, not more than that. Certainly not worth the trouble, if you ask me.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*

That sucks!! I hope those bastids get what they deserve real soon!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (MFZERO)*

The news today said that the robbers only got about 120.000 Norwegian crownes from the robbery, that's about $17.000. Stupid idiots!


----------



## civic_killer (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*

at least they know the right car to use to getaway in a hurry.
4 to the ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*










Everytime you [email protected], god kills an A8.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (civic_killer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civic_killer* »_at least they know the right car to use to getaway in a hurry.
4 to the ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any criminals knows this too well, there is hardly any bank or money transport robbery without an UrS4/6 or RS2 involved, and it causes the insurance rates to skyrocket!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*

Wow, thats pretty crazy!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PhunkFX)*

They should of used Saturns, they melt in the sun and don't need to be set on fire!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (VWVancouver)*

Luckily, we dont have Saturns over here, thank god.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Luckily, we dont have Saturns over here, thank god.









Lucky guys!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (VWVancouver)*

We got Opels instead


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_We got Opels instead









LMAO







No difference


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (Silly_me)*

Was it really set on fire? Or did someone turn-off the ASR on the dirt road?


----------



## MK2 Gruppe (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Bank robbers escapes in Audis - A8 set on fire (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_Was it really set on fire? Or did someone turn-off the ASR on the dirt road?









LOL.. Looks more like coilpack failure!








Sucks they had to use such a nice car....


----------

